# Anyone keep gobys?



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I want to setup a sw tank soon, and I was wondering if anyone knew about firefish (goby), black clown goby, and/or yellow watchman goby. I have several questions, but I would like to know if anyone knows alot about gobys in general (especially if it is some that I listed).

Post if you keep 'um!:grin:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hi again i told you i have a SW soon to be up and im planning on getting Firefish


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Me too, that is, if they can live with the Yellow Watchman Goby. I don't know if you can have more than 1 species of goby in a tank. AqAdvisor seems to think that there might be a problem (it says "there _might_ be an aggressive fight). 

I don't want to get 2 fish that fight, so if the gobies can't live together, I will do YWG w/ Tiger Pistol Shrimp. I already knocked Longnose Hawkfish off my stock list because they "might relish invertebrates", and I don't want my (future) tiger pistol shrimp to go missing. I know ColledgeReefer has firefish. I wonder if he has any other kinds of goby?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i heard Pistol shrimps can kill evrything in the tank because when they make that clapping sound AKA (pistol) it sends out some sort of wave.

lol Watched it on the discovery channel


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

That is bad! So why do people keep them in fish tanks?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think the type of shrimp they pair with isn't the pistol shrimp, but rather another that I can't remember...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

All the above mentioned fish will get along in even a small tank. C. fasciatus (yellow watchmen gobies) are commencil with tiger pistol shrimp, which are fairly harmless to even the smallest fishes. All three of these fish are relatively easy to keep if quarentined properly and are eating when bought.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

So Tiger Pistol Shrimp are harmless (I wont wake up to abunch of dead fish?)?

See all the gobys will get along, even in a small tank? Maybe I should setup a smaller sw tank. Just a thought.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

If you plan on keeping a tiger pistol shrimp in your aquarium you should make sure that you provide it with a goby species that it has a symbiotic relationship with, otherwise your shrimp will fail to thrive in your tank. Tiger pistol shrimps that aren't paired with an appropriate goby species spend most of their time hiding and aren't happy animals. We should never bring animals into captivity unless we are able to provide them with a life that is similar to, or at least close to as good, as what they have in their natural habitat.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

That is why I want a TPS, to pair with a YWG.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol sorry bout that i watched a document showing a pistol shrimp killing all the fish within 2 metres of it


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

That is interesting. I wonder if TPS have the same ability...but then they wouldn't be harmless, so I guess not. Still, I wonder why they are called Tiger Pistol Shrimp.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Its because they are tiger striped in coloration. TPS do have the ability to "snap" which is a way to stun prey, fortunately tiger pistols are scavangers and do not "hunt" fish.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I am relived!


----------

